
Humans Can Taste Glucose Oligomers Independent of the HT1R2/hT1R3 Sweet Receptor - pcl
http://chemse.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/08/23/chemse.bjw088
======
pcl
A New Scientist write-up of the paper, with some additional sources:
[https://www.newscientist.com/article/2104244-there-is-
now-a-...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2104244-there-is-now-a-sixth-
taste-and-it-explains-why-we-love-carbs/)

